# Book flights now or wait??? Kayak will tell you.



## Passepartout (Jan 15, 2013)

www.kayak.com has announced an new enhancement that it says will predict the direction airline prices are trending. Up, or down, taking the guesswork out of booking flights.

I plugged in a few hypothetical flights and watched it work. Hard to tell about it's accuracy right out of the box, but it's got to be more accurate than flipping a coin.

Jim


----------



## npey (Jan 15, 2013)

I use Bing predictor, but it is nice to have now another alternative for comparison. I hope kayak will include it in their alerts.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice! Lately I've been using hipmunk.com and finding it a bit easier for me to make quick decisions due to their really nice display options.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 15, 2013)

*flights*

I seldom find it advantageous to wait to book flights.  Often the lower priced fare buckets sell out first and then you are stuck paying a higher price.


----------



## andex (Jan 16, 2013)

Jimster said:


> I seldom find it advantageous to wait to book flights.  Often the lower priced fare buckets sell out first and then you are stuck paying a higher price.



My experience points to the same conclusion


----------



## deannak (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I've always liked Kayak for their flexibility in selecting by all sorts of criteria (like avoiding connections < 1 hr or more than 6 hrs!).  I don't know how much I'll rely on this new enhancement, but it's always good to have another source of info!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Jimster said:


> I seldom find it advantageous to wait to book flights.  Often the lower priced fare buckets sell out first and then you are stuck paying a higher price.


 That has been my strategy as well for years.  But this month it does not seem to be working.  I'm trying to book Thanksgiving week for this year.  I've been checking every day and the flights are about $200 dollars more than I'm use to paying.  I've even tried my trick of looking at other nearby airports and the prices are the same or maybe $50 lower and no way I'll drive 2 hours at home and 1 hour extra at the destination to save $50.  Very frustrating.  I'll have to check out Kayak's new program.  I've using my ipad so, I don't think I've seen it.  I'll have to check.


----------

